# great dane / pit cross ?



## buddylee (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone have a breedable female, plan to make this cross, or know of a litter ? I have a grown male I use for hog hunting so I am looking for a female to go with him.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 13, 2010)

That would be one bad dog. Especially if you could get the look of the pit and the height and weight of the GD.


----------



## runemdown&catch (Jul 14, 2010)

Why great dane? Are you looking for more size or does the gd have more to offer. just dont know much about gd. Just thought i'd ask.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 14, 2010)

you got to be kiding


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 14, 2010)

Great Danes were originally bred to hunt "wild boar."


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 16, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Great Danes were originally bred to hunt "wild boar."



Key word "originally". May be a good cross but I wouldn't bet on it. IMO there's such a thing as too big.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Do a search for L3 Outdoors. One of his main one out dogs is a full great dane that he got for free from someone who had him as a pet and couldn't keep him any more. He has several more that he uses that aren't on his site. In Australia, they use a lot of dane crosses as their main dogs. Great danes have a good nose and can move well for such a big dog!


----------



## Forkhorn (Jul 16, 2010)

UGA hunter said:


> In Australia, they use a lot of dane crosses as their main dogs. Great danes have a good nose and can move well for such a big dog!



This cross sees a lot of use "Down Under". The tough part, here in the states, would probably be finding a "working" Dane that could contribute more than just size to your cross. I thought about trying this cross a couple years ago, but wondered if it was worth the bigger feed bill for a dog that wasn't any better than a tall Bulldog. It would be a conversation piece though!


----------



## Fatz (Jul 23, 2010)

If the GD can work and has good scructure it is a good cross.  GD and working APBt's breath well and have great prey drive.  The GD will add size, but not as much as you think.  This is a proven hogdog cross.


----------



## buddylee (Jul 27, 2010)

My pit/dane is a bad boy. He weights 90 lbs. Tall, leggy with a big head and mouth. I have not seen a hog yet he can't man handle. He hunts with the curs going wherever they go, catches whatever they find, and has been cut pretty good and never let go. Neither dog or human aggressive. Fast and pretty agile for a dog his size. I have a stag/dogo cross I hope to breed him to one day if she catches good.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Buddylee, did you look into those pups?


----------



## jamrens (Jul 27, 2010)

why not just get a pressa caniro?


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 27, 2010)

hey post some pics of your  boy i like to see what that  cross look likes


----------



## buddylee (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea I looked at their add but something about it made me leary.
Presa Canarios. Never tried one and never heard of one being used. Most "bully" type dogs over heat easily and don't have the endurance needed for hog hunting. My dane/pit is a lean built dog with darn good endurance and heat tolerance.


----------



## buddylee (Jul 28, 2010)

the big boy...


----------



## snakedogs72 (Jul 29, 2010)

that is a good looking dog, i like dogs that can breathe with endurance, i cant wait till this fall to try those pit x whippets out, i know they are going to be fast.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Key word "originally". May be a good cross but I wouldn't bet on it. IMO there's such a thing as too big.


Yeah,Danes have been bred for show/pet dogs for so long,it would be like trying to find an Irish Setter that's a bird dog.


buddylee said:


> the big boy...



Whatta dawg!


----------

